
Criticism of Facebook - psychanarch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Facebook
======
heartbeats
> This article may be too long to read and navigate comfortably. The readable
> prose size is 106 kilobytes.

Gee, I wonder why.

